# Do all part time ebikers eventually become full time ebikers?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I've been playing around more and more with riding in eco mode, and even motor off mode, to get more of a workout on the E instead of riding the flintstone bike, and I'm kind of starting to wonder if I should even keep the analog bike around anymore. Other than townie/errand use, or as a backup, it might just end up hanging around taking up space. Maybe I'd be better off just replacing it with a backup ebike? Maybe something of lower quality, or an old bike converted to ebike? Been seeing some cool builds around lately, and thinking it might be fun to do something with a motor that's bigger, and more battery, but still within the confines of "class 1".

Prevailing access laws are probably the only thing holding me back, but when the NFS changes it's tune, I could totally see my ebike becoming my only bike, or at least primary bike.

.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Until I am no longer physically to ride them, I will never give up my “muscle bikes” (as opposed to e-bikes). They are two completely different kinds of fun for me.

My e-fatties are a blast in the snow. But there is no high fiving going on when we reach the summit. It feels a little “hollow”’out there for both me and my daughter. Still fun, but maybe a 3/4 smirk, as opposed to a full on grin.

I prefer shorter, tougher, adrenalin-charged riding. So does my daughter. But the e-fatties sure are fun in the snow and shoulder seasons.

I like both. But the good lord permitting, e-bikes will not be replacing my muscle bikes anytime soon. Or ever.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

Nope. I have 2 mountain bikes an emtb and a townie ebike. Emtb is a totally different sport for me then mountain biking and doing one does not satiate my desire to do the other.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a limited amount of time. If I get an hour to ride, how many drops do I want to do? Ebike is always the answer. Especially if there is hero dirt. I'm also time limited in keeping all my bike in riding shape.


----------



## speedwei (Nov 3, 2016)

Short answer: no, I don't think so. 

I have been mtn biking since early 90's. I just got a Turbo Levo SL last November. I normally ride in eco (30-35% assist) mode. It is only when my legs are really tired, probably from a hard road ride the day before, I would go into Trail (50 - 60% assit) mode to climb. I call my emtb my 6" travel XC bike. I'm having allot of fun riding the ebike. I also thought that if I would ever go back to my regular bike, a very nice Turner Czar....last weekend's ride ended that question. I was back on the Czar and having a great time. the bike felt so light and nimble. So, for the trails that just not allow ebike or for some mtb events, I will be happy to ride the regular bike. But for more rough terrain, my knees thank me for having couple more inches of suspension travel and have more fun plow through the terrain.

I supposed 20+ years down the road and I'm getting close 80....sure, why not.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I ride my ebike at 2 legal bike parks in Western North Carolina. Kanuga and Fire Mountain. However, my other local options of Pisgah and Dupont ebikes are not legal and I still ride my pedal bike. Don't know if I'll go full ebike or not?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> My e-fatties are a blast in the snow. But there is no high fiving going on when we reach the summit. It feels a little “hollow”’out there for both me and my daughter. Still fun, but maybe a 3/4 smirk, as opposed to a full on grin.


yeah, I've had that "flat feeling" at the top of climbs when riding in higher power levels. I kind of wonder if it's fewer endorphins, because you're not working as hard? Flip side being, I get the rocking downhill grins on the E because it's 6" travel vs. my full rigid analog bike.

On the other hand, with the few rides I've done mixing eco and off modes, that "runner's high" returns, _and_ I still get the downhill grins with the full suspension.

Why not just ride a full suspension analog you say? Because the E can do it all. Low/no power for those days I want a harder workout, higher power for those days when I just want an easy ride. 

Added bonus, the motor is always there as bonk protection, or to get me through a road section faster for less exposure to distracted drivers.


.


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

If I only got an hour to ride:
TURBO


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

No, and I sure don't plan to give up my regular bikes. I've got two Specialized e-bikes, but latest acquisition is a Santa Cruz Blur which is a blast. 

E-Bikes are more fun after you've just ridden your regular bike. Nice contrast. The opposite happens when going from a light weight motorcycle (like a Vitpilen) to an e-bike.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

RDO said:


> No, and I sure don't plan to give up my regular bikes. I've got two Specialized e-bikes, but latest acquisition is a Santa Cruz Blur which is a blast.
> 
> E-Bikes are more fun after you've just ridden your regular bike. Nice contrast. The opposite happens when going from a light weight motorcycle (like a Vitpilen) to an e-bike.


hmmm, going from my Beta 125 to my ebike was pure joy. Never going back to riding singletrack on a motorcycle. The jury is still out on whether or not I'll go back to a dual sport bike for dirt road riding, and my experiment with a paved road motorcycle was brief.....booooriiiiing.


.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

_CJ said:


> hmmm, going from my Beta 125 to my ebike was pure joy. Never going back to riding singletrack on a motorcycle. The jury is still out on whether or not I'll go back to a dual sport bike for dirt road riding, and my experiment with a paved road motorcycle was brief.....booooriiiiing.
> 
> 
> .


I’ll take an ebike or regular bike over a moto on single tracks around here. (Not sure I’d feel the same in the desert though). At any rate I get your point. Was thinking more of the hilly roads here in the Appalachian mountains where a light street bike shines.


----------



## Kmccann137 (Jul 10, 2017)

That’s a no, my ebike is probably my least used bike. The electric bike needs to be just as light as my ripmo to even start to compete.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Each bike is a different tool for a different ride. I'll always have a bunch of bikes....emtb, and my regular bikes.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

_CJ said:


> I've been playing around more and more with riding in eco mode, and even motor off mode, to get more of a workout on the E instead of riding the flintstone bike, and I'm kind of starting to wonder if I should even keep the analog bike around anymore. Other than townie/errand use, or as a backup, it might just end up hanging around taking up space. Maybe I'd be better off just replacing it with a backup ebike? Maybe something of lower quality, or an old bike converted to ebike? Been seeing some cool builds around lately, and thinking it might be fun to do something with a motor that's bigger, and more battery, but still within the confines of "class 1".
> 
> Prevailing access laws are probably the only thing holding me back, but when the NFS changes it's tune, I could totally see my ebike becoming my only bike, or at least primary bike.
> 
> .


I've noticed the dudes I follow that have both bikes are tending to e-bike more and more, and use their normal bikes less and less. I may actually notice it more than they do! I see them getting top tens and KOM's all over the place, so the first thing I check is what type of bike they are on. If they are on an e-bike, then that's not very impressive to get awards for being fast even in an e-bike category because so few are on that segment. But yes they are tending to use their e-bikes a lot. Maybe it's because it's so loose and blown out here on the trails that they are tired of sliding around on a normal bike and just want to plow through everything with electric assist, dunno. Personally, although I have a 'bike' with electric assist (it's not a mid-drive) I will wait on that type of bike for real mountain biking as long as I possibly can (physically) and do a normal bike on singletrack until then, until whenever that is, maybe age 60-70. I don't get tempted to shred singletrack on an e-bike, for me it's just for climbing stuff, exploring, as a utility urban bike, etc.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ebiking is just to much fun with the distance ridden in half or a third the time.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

matt4x4 said:


> Ebiking is just to much fun with the distance ridden in half or a third the time.


interesting, sounds like ebikes are twice as fast


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

chazpat said:


> interesting, sounds like ebikes are twice as fast


Nope. Mine is only 1.95x as fast, but only on days that end in Y or depending on if I ate my Wheaties that morning.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes. As they ride their ebikes more they gradually become softer and softer until one day reach a point when they realize they can no longer pedal an "acoustic" bike.

🙃


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yes. As they ride their ebikes more they gradually become softer and softer until one day reach a point when they realize they can no longer pedal an "acoustic" bike.
> 
> 🙃


That brings up another question I have, but I'll start a new thread for that.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Doesn't hurt to have 1 of each!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Battery said:


> Doesn't hurt to have 1 of each!


2 of each sounds good to me!


----------



## mastakilla (Sep 3, 2005)

I am keeping my DH bike for chairlift season. 2 bikes, ebike and DH. I honestly dont even understand wanting to ride regular bike anymore without chairlifts. I also dont understand keeping in eco and tour mode either, haha


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty much full time for me since I got the eMTB, I sold 2 MB's and have 2 other bikes(gravel & hardtail) but have barely ridden them. No access issues on local trails tho otherwise I would definitely have a regular MB to ride the trails. I'm 58 and have earned the artificial watts, at least in my mind


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

No


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

For me, No. Ebikes are going to replace my off road motorcycle, and most times my jeep. With the price of gas and me liking the throttle on the dirt bikes WAY to much it's nice to slow down and really rip the trails. My real bikes are for exercise and riding with my wife and son.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

For me, No. I do not have the stomach to ever ditch my 26" steel MTB. So my answer is one for the street and one for the dirt.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Steve Adams said:


> For me, No. Ebikes are going to replace my off road motorcycle, and most times my jeep. With the price of gas and me liking the throttle on the dirt bikes WAY to much it's nice to slow down and really rip the trails. My real bikes are for exercise and riding with my wife and son.


That's about where I was when I bought my ebike. Replaced my moto with it, but it just seems to be more and more versatile the more I ride it. Just need the access laws to catch up.

I was into the 4x4 thing for a while too, but decided it wasn't for me. Didn't like being strapped in on the edge of a cliff, or the possibility of breaking down / getting stuck in the middle of nowhere. 

My Ranger with an ebike in the back seems to cover everything from deep back-country single track to cruising on the interstate.

.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Have both an ebike plus a few pedal bikes.
So far I still prefer pedal biking.
By a loooooooong way.
Which isn’t to imply that I don’t like ebiking; I do like it, just not as much.
I use my ebike to haul my BOB trailer loaded with trail tools more than anything else.

BUT… what I just wrote doesn’t answer the question posed by this thread, which is:
”Do all part-time ebikers eventually become full-time ebikers?”

The implication being that ebikes are addictive.
They’re not.
For me, anyway.

BUT…
…and this is the important part…
Initially (a few years ago, when ebikes first appeared on the market), I was anti-ebike.
To me, they were just electric motorcycles with an awkward throttle.
Once I actually rode one and realized that no one can roost on an ebike, that the pedal assist function kept ebikes from doing any more damage to trails than a regular pedal bike, my attitude softened.
Next thought: At what age do I want to stop mountain biking?

I ask you, my dear friends, to consider this question.
So here it is again:
At what age do YOU want to stop mountain biking?

In my case I immediately realized that the answer, for me anyway, was “never.”
I never want to stop mountain biking.
But if — IF — I’m lucky to live a looooong life, then the day will come when I’m simply not able to pedal a regular mountain bike anymore.
Whenever that happens, I’ll still want to be out on the trails on a two-wheeled contraption.
Won’t I?
Won’t you?

If we’re that lucky, won’t we all be grateful to have ebikes to turn to, to extend our ability to be in nature, on the trails, riding two wheels?

So I ask you again,
At what age do you want to stop mountain biking?
=sParty


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> But if — IF — I’m lucky to live a looooong life, then the day will come when I’m simply not able to pedal a regular mountain bike anymore.
> Whenever that happens, I’ll still want to be out on the trails on a two-wheeled contraption.
> Won’t I?
> Won’t you?




While I always reserve the right to change my mind in the future my mindset as of now is that if/when I come to an age where I can't pilot a mountain bike I'd rather just hike the trails and pedal on a smooth, flattish surface. Just don't see myself becoming interested in motorbikes.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I pretty much only ride my "muscle bike" now when I go on a ride with my kids or those rare times when my brother-in-law wants to ride the trails with me. I also don't have any problems with feeling like I'm losing fitness when I get back on the regular bike either. I can still make it just as far, or father, on my regular bike than I've always gone.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> While I always reserve the right to change my mind in the future my mindset as of now is that if/when I come to an age where I can't pilot a mountain bike* I'd rather just hike the trails and pedal on a smooth, flattish surface*. Just don't see myself becoming interested in motorbikes.


That sounds SOOOOOO fun.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MX9799 said:


> That sounds SOOOOOO fun.




It sounds rather pleasant to me, to each their own eh?

btw I''m not conceding that I'll ever reach a point when I'll no longer be able ride a trail but one can't predict the future.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> It sounds rather pleasant to me, to each their own eh?
> 
> btw I''m not conceding that I'll ever reach a point when I'll no longer be able ride a trail but one can't predict the future.


Besides reduced strength and endurance, there is also' losing your nerve' that sets in. This means riding buffed-out trails (to avoid getting slammed) may be exactly what you will prefer!


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> It sounds rather pleasant to me, to each their own eh?
> 
> btw I''m not conceding that I'll ever reach a point when I'll no longer be able ride a trail but one can't predict the future.


Yeah, it actually does sound pleasant, and if that's what you're in it for, it's all good. When I ride bikes with my daughters, it's a slow ride on easy trails. It's fun and pleasant, but it's far from what I'm looking for in a normal bike ride.

I ride bikes for the fun, the adrenaline rush, and to constantly try to better myself. The fitness aspect of it is just an added bonus that happens, but something that I'm not too concerned with. I work on my fitness and suffer at the gym 3-4 days a week on my lunch break. When I hop on a bike on the weekends, fitness isn't really something I'm thinking about unless I'm too UNFIT to have as much fun as I want.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MX9799 said:


> I ride bikes for the fun, the adrenaline rush, and to constantly try to better myself.




Same here except fitness is an integral part of it for me. I try to look at things realistically and it seems clear that if I live long enough, which certainly isn't a given, I'll eventually reach a point where it won't be safe for me to continue gunning for pr's on downhill segments. Even if ebikes did interest me that wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

In life, we each make our own way.
=sParty


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> Have both an ebike plus a few pedal bikes.
> So far I still prefer pedal biking.
> By a loooooooong way.
> Which isn’t to imply that I don’t like ebiking; I do like it, just not as much.
> ...


I could have written this exact post myself. Wait, no I couldn't have. I don't have the patience or eloquence. But this IS pretty much spot-on how I feel.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I pedal and use my muscles when I ride my ebike

I've never thought about "I want to ride till this age", just want to keep riding till I can't or it isn't fun anymore


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

My dilemma would be time, as I can only ride once, maybe twice a week, would I ever use a bike if I had a $15K e-bike sitting there charged ready to go?
Unless I changed jobs so didn't travel or retired, I won't have more time to ride.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Pretty much been full E since 2016. Probably never buy another mtb again. It’s not as huge part of my life as it used to be.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Gutch said:


> Pretty much been full E since 2016. Probably never buy another mtb again. It’s not as huge part of my life as it used to be.


Because you don't like riding as much, or because you have more time for other things now that you don't have to spend as much time maintaining as high a level of fitness?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

_CJ said:


> Because you don't like riding as much, or because you have more time for other things now that you don't have to spend as much time maintaining as high a level of fitness?


 ⬆ this!
Get an ebike, sit on the couch watching daytime TV and eating bon bons.
Yeah, that's the ticket. 🤣
Why waste time on being fit, active and healthy?
Half joking.
But only half.
=sParty


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL. You guys are great.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

_CJ said:


> Because you don't like riding as much, or because you have more time for other things now that you don't have to spend as much time maintaining as high a level of fitness?


Love riding, when I can. I own a business and it’s hard with children and all. When I do ride I just really enjoy the ebike. It’s kinda a change from the norm and has brought fire back into it for me. I don’t ride for fitness, I have a workout area at my house.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

This answer is exactly how I feel about all the BS ebike stuff! 
If it gets me out more and excited to ride then how can that be bad?!?!
IMHO


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

blcman said:


> This answer is exactly how I feel about all the BS ebike stuff!
> If it gets me out more and excited to ride then how can that be bad?!?!
> IMHO


Exactly, at the end of the day, it’s just two wheels out on trails having fun. Idc what anyone rides, just enjoy yourself. That’s all that matters.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

BTW I guess I forgot to answer the OP's question.....who really gives a f#$k! Haha!


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

blcman said:


> BTW I guess I forgot to answer the OP's question.....who really gives a f#$k! Haha!


Dunno, I guess someone who has a fleet of unused bikes might care! I have a few sets of golf clubs (not to mention bikes) and often wonder why I hang on to them.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Never thought about it that way!


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

blcman said:


> This answer is exactly how I feel about all the BS ebike stuff!
> If it gets me out more and excited to ride then how can that be bad?!?!
> IMHO


There's a certain portion of the world's population that consider themselves superior to everyone else, for whatever reason. A percentage of those types of people also ride mtbs, and think other folks shouldn't be allowed to share the trails with them unless they're up to their own level of superiority. They see ebike riders as unworthy of the right to use the trails.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

MX9799 said:


> There's a certain portion of the world's population that consider themselves superior to everyone else, for whatever reason. A percentage of those types of people also ride mtbs, and think other folks shouldn't be allowed to share the trails with them unless they're up to their own level of superiority. They see ebike riders as unworthy of the right to use the trails.


Waiting for the inevitable pushback...





Like moths to a 🔥


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Mudguard said:


> Dunno, I guess someone who has a fleet of unused bikes might care! I have a few sets of golf clubs (not to mention bikes) and often wonder why I hang on to them.


This exactly.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> ⬆ this!
> Get an ebike, sit on the couch watching daytime TV and eating bon bons.
> Yeah, that's the ticket. 🤣
> Why waste time on being fit, active and healthy?
> ...


Or maybe instead of sitting on the couch, watching TV, and eating bon bons, you.....



Gutch said:


> Love riding, when I can. (but) I own a business and it’s hard with children and all. When I do ride I just really enjoy the ebike. It’s kinda a change from the norm and has brought fire back into it for me. I don’t ride for fitness, I have a workout area at my house.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

I own 2 mtb's, 1 emtb. 2nd ride on emtb today, so much fun. 
What's amazing are the same trolls are on every thread pertaining to emtb's...jealous ? elitist ? Cannot control yourself ? Cannot afford one ? Worried about what your friends might say ? All the above ?
And....GO


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^Truth be told, I have had my Kenevo SL for ~1mo now. I too feel guilty when on it and I see other hikers/bikers.

I think it would not be so bad mentally had I developed more trials climbing skills and quick DH skills. It's going to be very hard now to learn wheelies/stoppies/ bunny hops with the front end weight. It's like I am making up for my lack of time to get into VERY good shape for the gnarly hills around here.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

PS mtb said:


> I own 2 mtb's, 1 emtb. 2nd ride on emtb today, so much fun.
> What's amazing are the same trolls are on every thread pertaining to emtb's...jealous ? elitist ? Cannot control yourself ? Cannot afford one ? Worried about what your friends might say ? All the above ?
> And....GO


Well it's inevitable. An e-bike is quite different to say an Enduro Comp and an Enduro S-Works (in terms of price) and people have always teased owners of the high end bikes. Some see e-bikes and mountain-bikes as basically the same thing. Other's see it differently. 
I for one wonder if serious e-mountainbikes ought to ditch derailleurs as soon as possible. However I've no idea how easy it is, the actual motor takes up quite a bit of room where a Pinion might go. You could then run a single speed chain that would last and last. 
You'd also remove the whole XTR/XX1 spec out of the equation. Who cares what shifter you have with a gearbox?

One thing I ponder is if it would really be a step too far away from traditional looking bikes. The cynic in me sees larger downtubes on normal bikes and can't help wonder if it's to help manufacturers blend the two bikes together.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I didn't read responses, but I say "YES".


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

I went from a '95 Cannondale Super-V to a '21 Trek Rail, haven't been on the C-dale much since I got the Rail, maybe 1-2 hours. The C-dale is pretty light for what it is, but the geometry feels all wrong and 26" wheels seem tiny. That said, at the rate I'm upgrading my Rail all I'll need is a frameset and I'll have most of what I need to build a nice analog bike.


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

Mudguard said:


> Well it's inevitable. An e-bike is quite different to say an Enduro Comp and an Enduro S-Works (in terms of price) and people have always teased owners of the high end bikes. Some see e-bikes and mountain-bikes as basically the same thing. Other's see it differently.
> I for one wonder if serious e-mountainbikes ought to ditch derailleurs as soon as possible. However I've no idea how easy it is, the actual motor takes up quite a bit of room where a Pinion might go. You could then run a single speed chain that would last and last.
> You'd also remove the whole XTR/XX1 spec out of the equation. Who cares what shifter you have with a gearbox?
> 
> One thing I ponder is if it would really be a step too far away from traditional looking bikes. The cynic in me sees larger downtubes on normal bikes and can't help wonder if it's to help manufacturers blend the two bikes together.


Interesting thought on eliminating drive train. For me, shifting is an integral part of riding, taking that away seems odd, but may happen...for me, as an old xc racer, I have always relied on XTR for crisp, consistent shifting, and lighter weight. My Rise is XTR spec, carbon wheels, etc. Does an emtb need it, not necessarily, but its what I wanted and am very happy with it.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

FME, and a strong advocate of e-bikes, some stay or even revert back to mostly MTB based on my experience. Although I enjoy both, I'm getting more pleasure without electricity now. My friend, on the other hand, gave his MTB away after acquiring an eMTB.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Gutch said:


> Pretty much been full E since 2016. Probably never buy another mtb again. It’s not as huge part of my life as it used to be.


As we say on our site, there are two types of skiers, skiers and people who ski. The same can be said for mountain bikers, there are mountain bikers and people who mountain bike. Like you, I was in the former, now more in the latter. I just don't have the time (or desire) to go out for a 4-5 hour ride, but I still like to ride. I have maybe 1-2 hours for my usual rides. For me, an eMTB scratches my itch to ride.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Kind of an interesting question. I see myself as a part time ebiker and I only own an ebike. I hate to say it but I've only ridden it a couple of times since I bought it brand new in January. Other than recovering from surgery, I've been dealing with chronic pain issues which keeps me from riding my ebike weekly. The motor does a great job providing me some pedal assist but I can't take the hits on the trail despite my suspension upgrades and my flex handlebar. 

It might sound weird but sometimes I feel like I'm the only ebiker out there who barely takes the bike out for rides. I still prefer off-roading my Triumph Scrambler because I'm a motorcycle rider at heart.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

SkiTalk'er said:


> As we say on our site, there are two types of skiers, skiers and people who ski. The same can be said for mountain bikers, there are mountain bikers and people who mountain bike. Like you, I was in the former, now more in the latter. I just don't have the time (or desire) to go out for a 4-5 hour ride, but I still like to ride. I have maybe 1-2 hours for my usual rides. For me, an eMTB scratches my itch to ride.


As usual, generalizations can be dangerous. 

I own an e-fattie yet you would be hard pressed to find more of a mountain biker than me. Not skills wise obviously, but enthusiasm wise and commitment wise. My life is pretty simple. Work. Spend time with my little crew. And biking. LOTS of biking. That’s how it’s been for 25 years, and that’s how it will be until the day I die. 

I just finished 5 weeks in Fernie and am planning my next adventure. 

Heading out now for my daily mountain blast. On my e-fattie. Soon I will be reaching exclusively for my Druid and Honzo.

The most serious riders I know have an e-bike in their quiver. It’s not all guys who have checked out. 

*I am almost certainly reading things into your post that you didn’t intend (sorry about that), but I will nonetheless use it as a springboard to make my point above.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> As usual, generalizations can be dangerous.
> …
> The most serious riders I know have an e-bike in their quiver. It’s not all guys who have checked out.


Quoting this for emphasis.
=sParty


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

mtnbkrmike said:


> As usual, generalizations can be dangerous.
> 
> ...
> 
> *I am almost certainly reading things into your post that you didn’t intend (sorry about that), but I will nonetheless use it as a springboard to make my point above.


I am not saying that all eMTB'ers are jsut occational riders, I know a lot are hard core rippers. I was agreeing with the person I quoted and him and I are similar, I am not generalizing that all eMTB. I am talking about me, being one who mountain bikes and I know I am not a mountainbiker. I can say the same with golf, where i used to be a golfer, at the range 2-3 times a week and played another 2-3 rounds a week, now 2-3 times a month at the range and occational scramble. But I am a skier, 75-100 days on snow and usually 15-20 resorts a year.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

SkiTalk'er said:


> The same can be said for mountain bikers, there are mountain bikers and people who mountain bike. Like you, I was in the former, now more in the latter. I just don't have the time (or desire) to go out for a 4-5 hour ride, but I still like to ride. I have maybe 1-2 hours for my usual rides. For me, an eMTB scratches my itch to ride.


This is it for me as well. 35 years into this hobby, I still love it as much as ever but time constraints, life, responsibilities and other interests make taking a half/whole day for a ride just isn't appealing for me anymore. My Levo gives me the opportunity to get in some serious miles, a serious workout, throw in some speed and excitement a few nights a week - and then I still ride my regular MTB on the weekends with friends. It works for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

blaklabl said:


> This is it for me as well. 35 years into this hobby, I still love it as much as ever but time constraints, life, responsibilities and other interests make taking a half/whole day for a ride just isn't appealing for me anymore. My Levo gives me the opportunity to get in some serious miles, a serious workout, throw in some speed and excitement a few nights a week - and then I still ride my regular MTB on the weekends with friends. It works for me.





I've never quite understood this concept. A 2 hour ride is 2 hours whether you cover 10 miles, 40 miles or anywhere in-between. I get that you prefer the ebike but I wouldn't think lack of time should be a reason to pick one over the other. Short rides on a regular bike can be super fun imo.


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've never quite understood this concept. A 2 hour ride is 2 hours whether you cover 10 miles, 40 miles or anywhere in-between. I get that you prefer the ebike but I wouldn't think lack of time should be a reason to pick one over the other. Short rides on a regular bike can be super fun imo.


That's fair. My regular "during the week rides" on the trail system adjacent to my home (ride to the trails) are not very fun on my HT. I've lived in this house and ridden these trails for the past 5 years - so I have logged a lot of mileage out there, and after a while it's just boring for lack of a better word. The Levo allows me to expand my riding area, log some serious miles with some real velocity (speed) - so yes, 2 hours is 2 hours, but I'd rather spend that 2 hours covering more miles at a higher speed, but maybe that's just me. I burn just as many calories as I would on my regular bike because I am getting after it, not just cruising along in Turbo mode and taking it easy. In fact, anyone who says you can't or don't get a good workout on these machines isn't trying to kill themselves on it regularly. I am.

I also understand that some people will never change their mind - in fact up until 2 years ago when I first got a chance to ride one, I didn't understand the appeal or why anyone would want one. My mind was changed and it "clicked" within the first mile - although I still waited 2 years to buy one. I am happy, enjoying myself, riding more miles and having the most fun on 2 wheels than I have since I stopped riding DH in about 2008. That's really all I care about.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've never quite understood this concept. A 2 hour ride is 2 hours whether you cover 10 miles, 40 miles or anywhere in-between. I get that you prefer the ebike but I wouldn't think lack of time should be a reason to pick one over the other. Short rides on a regular bike can be super fun imo.


Like @blaklabl , 90% of my rides are from my house. The same 10 miles would get awful boring too after a while. For me then, if I am going to travel to a trailhead to ride, that travel time cuts into my riding time too.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've never quite understood this concept. A 2 hour ride is 2 hours whether you cover 10 miles, 40 miles or anywhere in-between. I get that you prefer the ebike but I wouldn't think lack of time should be a reason to pick one over the other. Short rides on a regular bike can be super fun imo.


I've never understood how it's hard or impossible to understand this concept. He only has a certain finite amount of time to ride. In that time, he can make 1 or 2 loops around the local trail system, hitting his favorite sections/obstacles once or twice. Or he can make 3 or 4 laps, and hit his favorite parts of the trail 3 or 4 times. 

If he's riding an up/down mountain trail, he can get to the top and come back down once or twice, or he can do it 3 or 4 times. If he wants more trail covered in the finite time he has to ride, he needs to be able to ride faster, and the emtb allows that. Why is this so hard to understand?

Go tell your boss that eight hours a day is eight hours a day regardless of how many things you get done. He'll CLEARLY tell you that working faster and getting more done is better for the bottom line. It's not a hard concept to understand. It's the same way with some of some riders and miles. We don't really care about the time cause we only got so much of it. We just want as many miles as we can get in that finite amount of time.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

MX9799 said:


> I've never understood how it's hard or impossible to understand this concept. He only has a certain finite amount of time to ride. In that time, he can make 1 or 2 loops around the local trail system, hitting his favorite sections/obstacles once or twice. Or he can make 3 or 4 laps, and hit his favorite parts of the trail 3 or 4 times.
> 
> If he's riding an up/down mountain trail, he can get to the top and come back down once or twice, or he can do it 3 or 4 times. If he wants more trail covered in the finite time he has to ride, he needs to be able to ride faster, and the emtb allows that. Why is this so hard to understand?
> 
> Go tell your boss that eight hours a day is eight hours a day regardless of how many things you get done. He'll CLEARLY tell you that working faster and getting more done is better for the bottom line. It's not a hard concept to understand. It's the same way with some of some riders and miles. We don't really care about the time cause we only got so much of it. We just want as many miles as we can get in that finite amount of time.




Just a difference of taste I guess. I don't have a trail system around me where I do multiple runs or laps, usually just 1 big loop or out & backs. 

As mentioned my biggest consideration is time and how far I travel is more or less irrelevant, I just enjoy the time I have out there.

There is no right or wrong here.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

If I have 2 hours I can do 3 drops or I can do 9 on the ebike and get out to the areas I don't normally ride. 

I like drops and the variety. The workout is about the same with the added upper body on the ebike. 

I've been able to conserve battery and get 11 drops in 1 ride, but it takes a toll on me. 6.3k feet is no joke.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Just a difference of taste I guess. I don't have a trail system around me where I do multiple runs or laps, usually just 1 big loop or out & backs.
> 
> As mentioned my biggest consideration is time and how far I travel is more or less irrelevant, I just enjoy the time I have out there.
> 
> There is no right or wrong here.


I get it. Where I live you either got pretty much loop trails or parks where you do multiple runs down with only one or two trails back up. On some of the loop trails you get little out-and-back trails branching off the main loop. Most of the loop trails are two-way trails, but if you're an mtb'er that's ridden the trails more than once, there's one direction that mostly preferred for bikes.

For sure there's not right or wrong. I'm really not all that worried about miles either. If I'm at a park, it's all about getting the most runs down the hill in the time I got to ride. If I'm on a loop trail, it's all about how many times I can come back around to hit my favorite/most fun sections on the trail. I realize you could always session the favorite sections of the trail all I wanted, but stopping to session things kinda breaks up the flow of the ride IMO.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

MX9799 said:


> I've never understood how it's hard or impossible to understand this concept. He only has a certain finite amount of time to ride. In that time, he can make 1 or 2 loops around the local trail system, hitting his favorite sections/obstacles once or twice. Or he can make 3 or 4 laps, and hit his favorite parts of the trail 3 or 4 times.
> 
> If he's riding an up/down mountain trail, he can get to the top and come back down once or twice, or he can do it 3 or 4 times. If he wants more trail covered in the finite time he has to ride, he needs to be able to ride faster, and the emtb allows that.


Careful.
The OP tends to get his panties super-bunched if anyone dares admit that e-bikes are any faster, let alone 2 or 3x. 😳

You've been warned.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

slapheadmofo said:


> Careful.
> The OP tends to get his panties super-bunched if anyone dares admit that e-bikes are any faster, let alone 2 or 3x. 😳
> 
> You've been warned.


I honestly couldn't care any less what condition the OP's panties are in.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

We all see things differently. I’m with @J.B. Weld on this one. I have 5 massive trail networks within an hour of my driveway, and an even more massive backcountry on top of that, filled with old school, high altitude riding. Apart from winter riding, I would much rather do one loop on my Druid, than 5 on my e-bike.

As I said in another thread, My e-bike will never replace my Druid, Honzo and Unit, and I will never try to pretend it is something something it is not, but I do still very much enjoy it for what it is.

This summer it is going to be used almost exclusively to drag a trailer and tools for trail maintenance duty 👍


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Careful.
> The OP tends to get his panties super-bunched if anyone dares admit that e-bikes are any faster, let alone 2 or 3x. 😳
> 
> You've been warned.


Based on my limited field testing I am pretty sure I could travel 2-3 times further in the same time span as I could on my regular MTB. I just have not yet had the time to test my theory on a full ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Klurejr said:


> Based on my limited field testing I am pretty sure I could travel 2-3 times further in the same time span as I could on my regular MTB. I just have not yet had the time to test my theory on a full ride.




I average around 10mph on most of the trails around here. I don't think I could average 20 on an ebike.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I average around 10mph on most of the trails around here. I don't think I could average 20 on an ebike.


I averaged 5.3mph on my last ride. I only get a real ride in once a week, when I take my kids we do 3 to 4 miles in 2-3 hours with all the snack and potty breaks we take..... I am not in the best shape since the kids came along....

I am pretty sure I could average over 10mph with an eBike.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I just purchased a new pedal bike to go with my ebike. Until class 1 ebikes are legalized in the forests where I live (Western NC) I'll continue to be a part time ebiker…. Once the ban is lifted from Pisgah and DuPont I'll probably be ebike only. Right now I can ride Kanuga bike park and Fire Mountain in Cherokee NC on an ebike. Honestly,I don't care if DuPont ever legalizes ebikes. IMHO an ebike is totally overkill for that trail system. Everything is easily accessable with a pedal bike,the only real climb is up Big Rock or Stone Mountain trail on Guion Farm side.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> I average around 10mph on most of the trails around here. I don't think I could average 20 on an ebike.


You'd have to have a death wish to ride much of the singletrack around here at 20. 💀


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm also with JB. 

The four closest trail systems to me do not have that much mileage. The closest one only has 7 miles of trails, though I often ride from home and that adds 4 miles round trip. I do accept that if I ride there, I'll usually end up riding one or both loops twice.

The one I ride seldom has about 7 miles of trails so I always end up riding loops multiple times. But this is why I don't ride there much.

The other two have around 20 miles and 15 miles. That's about enough for me not to have to repeat loops, though I sometimes do. I've thought about increasing my bike fitness but I really don't want to have to do a lot of multiple laps when I ride and I usually have limited time.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Full time, everyday.

Pretty cool stuff

Used to love working on the ebike, switching between 36v and 72v, different controllers and different motors.
Now I prefer to build the ebike so I dont have to do anything except basic maintenance. This includes beefing up the bicycle tires and bicycle rims as I used to get a lot of flats and was fed up with it. Weight is a problem, but hey its an ebike.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

> >Do all part-time ebikers eventually become full-time ebikers?


Great question and I love all the answers so far. As with most queries like this, the answer is a spectrum and a mix of percentages. Folks find different reasons to mountain bike so the ebike % in one's riding mix will vary. But after 2-5 years... the answer is:

Yes, a part-time ebiker will ride more ebike% in the future. Some will go 100%, some will go 80%, some 50%... but certainly more than when they started.

Part-time ebikers split time between ebike and mtb and I think this is the vast majority of ebikers do this. The reasons are:

Ebike access - not all the great trails are open to ebikes. Not everyone wants to get heckled or break the law.
Riding buddies - most still have good friends who are not on an ebike
Fitness and Goals - One is afraid of losing fitness. It's hard to measure/test oneself on an ebike. PR's, KOMs, Racing are not as meaningful on an ebike.
MTBs are better than one's current ebike. The weight, clatter, complexity of the ebike degrades the experience
The local trails are too short/flat for the ebike.

Sot there maybe xxx reasons to ebike but these are some of the key reasons why the Mtb is in the mix and is selected on ride day. As you can see, those factors are all changing in favor of the ebike. Ebikes are getting accepted on trails and riding buddies are starting to get ebikes in many regions. And ebikes are getting better too every single year. Mtbs are in a stable state and will have a difficult time improving significantly.

So, in my big sample size of about 100 ebikers I ride with here in Santa Cruz (and Pacifica), CA. My breakdown for those who have purchased and have been ebiking more than a year is the following:

 20% have given up the mtb, they just ebike
 the majority do a 60/40 or 70/30 split in favor of the ebike
 almost all ride the ebike more % wise, 2 years later, compared to when they started.
about 20% now have many ebikes and buying more
 90% of these riders ride more than they used to. Their descending has improved for sure. Their ascending... weaker in general (when measured on an mtb).
Just my opinions. I've been riding 30 years and I test bikes and ebikes.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

So in my case, riding ebikes for about 7 years, I used to ride ebikes about 50/50 3 years ago. Now I ride ebikes about 85%/15% in favor of ebikes. My riding went from 3 days a week to 6 days a week. And I have a Santa Cruz Blur to test myself and embrace the pain cave. My DH is wayyyy better. And my uphill time trials are better than the previous 12 years.


I'm lucky most of my riding buddies now have E and I have access to great bikes. Some photos.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I rode a Pivot Shuttle the first year (90%) but my regular MTB power suffered a lot and it was evident since most of my riding buddies are not on e-bikes. So, I mainly just rode the regular MTB last year...90/10. I just picked up a Levo SL which will be more my style. I'll probably sell the Shuttle and stick with the Levo SL. The Shuttle seems to be one of the lightest and most nimble full-power bikes so I will miss it if I sell it, but I have only so much time to ride.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope.

Some of my friends have one or more of them and still ride pedal bikes 1/3rd to 1/2 of the time. This is especially true in cold weather (they say it is harder to stay warm riding an e-bike in chilly temps).


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I JUST convinced one friend to get a Levo SL. he was not at all stoked on the heavy e-bikes he tried, so this will work well since I at least will have one other to do see long rides with. My other buddies kind of scoff at e-bikes and it is a general attitude here in Colorado. I think new e-bikers rush up on regular MTBs bikers on climbs and it has created a real backlash against them. Anyway, I hope to ride the e-bike more and get some lower heart rate rides in. My local trails are especially steep and I that would be nice.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Flyer said:


> I JUST convinced one friend to get a Levo SL. he was not at all stoked on the heavy e-bikes he tried, so this will work well since I at least will have one other to do see long rides with. My other buddies kind of scoff at e-bikes and it is a general attitude here in Colorado. I think new e-bikers rush up on regular MTBs bikers on climbs and it has created a real backlash against them. Anyway, I hope to ride the e-bike more and get some lower heart rate rides in. My local trails are especially steep and I that would be nice.


Couple great points here…

If you are serious about fitness, what zone your heart rate is in is critical. Most climbs around Golden have me red lining or it’s too low. The E helps dial that in, and keep it consistent over a long period of time.

Also, my perception of the Denver area is a little different than other areas I frequent. The local mix is more hyperfit spandeleros, and beginner emtb’ers, on easier trails. I think this gives the E the rap of being for lazy people.

I see very few ‘typical’ mtb’ers that would split time between both bikes.

typical meaning people you would normally see at Floyd or Left Hand Canyon.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

For me, the E-Bike is used to replace a car and motorcycle for commuting and getting groceries etc. I have a Rad Wagon coming for that, I also have a Rocky Mountain Fusion 30 for my MTB. People should stop arguing and just all get together. It's all bikes, 2 wheels, and gets you out in the air. Go smoke a bowl and relax!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Steve Adams said:


> For me, the E-Bike is used to replace a car and motorcycle for commuting and getting groceries etc. I have a Rad Wagon coming for that, I also have a Rocky Mountain Fusion 30 for my MTB. People should stop arguing and just all get together. It's all bikes, 2 wheels, and gets you out in the air. Go smoke a bowl and relax!


Okay I'm in.
=sParty


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

RIGHT on the money! Your perception of the riders here is so accurate in general. I live in the Ken Caryl area and my local trails are also quite steep. My HR is in that 160-185 range depending on how much I push it. That does not seem that healthy to begin with. Belcher is a beast too- close to where you are. For me, my riding on the E may be slightly faster but my HR is over, I enjoy the scenery a bit more, and can ride the next day without a 3K climb crushing me. Plus, as much as I deny it, I AM getting older and this is an amazing way to keep me active. 



NS-NV said:


> Couple great points here…
> 
> If you are serious about fitness, what zone your heart rate is in is critical. Most climbs around Golden have me red lining or it’s too low. The E helps dial that in, and keep it consistent over a long period of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

100% eMTB. I sold my analog bike and never looked back. Well, I do find myself looking on Craigslist or FB Market for a old Klein or Specialized M2 to make into a ONEby with modern gearing to take over to the bike park that is a few miles away then I think about the long climb I have to come home and the desire diminishes.

I love my eMTB. I am one that hate climbing and my Habit Neo eliminates them, it turns the climb into flats, it makes every ride a XC ride and not an enduro. I am not out for the ultimate fitness loop nor do I have 4-6 hours for a ride, my eMTB gives me a gread ride in a reasonable time. 

I paid my dues, I started riding in the 1980s. I have nothing to prove to anyone else, I go out to enjoy the ride now.


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm looking to go full time. I was going to get a new full suspension and thought about a cheap hardtail to ride on the road. Then I discovered the Trek Rail. 160/150 travel and an asisst...I figure it can do it all.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

blammo585 said:


> I'm looking to go full time. I was going to get a new full suspension and thought about a cheap hardtail to ride on the road. Then I discovered the Trek Rail. 160/150 travel and an asisst...I figure it can do it all.


Indeed you can.
Life is short, buy the damn bicycle.
=sParty


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sparticus said:


> Indeed you can.
> Life is short, buy the damn bicycle.
> =sParty


Trek Rail - your gateway drug and welcome to the dark side 😎


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Trek Rail- your gateway drug to seeing the light!


----------



## blammo585 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Indeed you can.
> Life is short, buy the damn bicycle.
> =sParty


I would but I love the Slash 8 too


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Buy 2. 
=sPary


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

SkiTalk'er said:


> 100% eMTB. I sold my analog bike and never looked back. Well, I do find myself looking on Craigslist or FB Market for a old Klein or Specialized M2 to make into a ONEby with modern gearing to take over to the bike park that is a few miles away then I think about the long climb I have to come home and the desire diminishes.
> 
> I love my eMTB. I am one that hate climbing and my Habit Neo eliminates them, it turns the climb into flats, it makes every ride a XC ride and not an enduro. I am not out for the ultimate fitness loop nor do I have 4-6 hours for a ride, my eMTB gives me a gread ride in a reasonable time.
> 
> I paid my dues, I started riding in the 1980s. I have nothing to prove to anyone else, I go out to enjoy the ride now.


I keep coming back to this comment and thinking I wrote it, because it’s exactly how I feel.

2 months into eMTB ownership and I am wondering if I should thin my herd, as I just don’t have any desire to ride my regular bike anymore. I have a Why S7 titanium hard tail that I love, but realistically it’s tying up a bunch of $$ hanging in my garage as a “just in case” bike. I am strongly considering liquidating it as a frame and some select parts, and moving my carbon wheels and axs drivetrain over to the Levo. I still have a ‘99 rockhopper that I can use as that just in case eBike if I need it. I’m conflicted.


----------



## boellefisk (Nov 16, 2020)

Not on park days


----------

